# ISS Atlanta show 2011



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi tsfm
AA choose ISS ATL over Baltimore MBA show. First day was slow traffic. 2nd day was very busy. 
Anajet came long way again. Machine was down first day buy 2nd day it was printing but not there yet. Roxanne gave me her best sample from her possession not out of printer i was waiting for and that was look good. I mean carry market value. 
Newbie from China was there with discharge print quality was out of window but price was very good. 
Kornit was down whole time. Yesterday and 1st day. I hope they will fix today. 
Brother booth was fairly had some traffic but i see Anajet is very close to their back yard and ready to party. 
DTG. dtg potential buyers were busy to make there samples between Viper and NeoFlex. Back and forworth. Anajet refuse to print customers design yet. 
AA booth, as usual we were jammed. I cannot upload pictures cuz no laptop with me. I met more TSFM more than any other shows. I did not know this area is most populated by tsfm. 
Some were drove from FL. 
Well got to go to show. Later. 
Cheers & beers!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

AA offeredd to all our magic shirts. Blank to give away. But shirts did not do the magic this time. I think magic strength time is ran out.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

These are a few of my impressions from the ISS Atlanta. I spent 2 full days reviewing the different DTG Printers available at the show, speaking with reps etc and I have some opinions on most, remember this is JMHO. I would like to say thanks to all reps who took the time to explain their equipment and provide demos.

First the much awaited Mpower from Anajet, the speed demon. This appears to be a well engineered machine based on Ricoh Gen 4 Steel printheads. It got off to a slow start due to an electrical supply issue which temp rendered the machine unuseable. Later first day it was printing cmyk only and on day 2 was printing white also. A white underbased 10x12 print takes about 1.5 minutes start to finish. However the print quality was lacking and I would have to rate below average. This is new technology and they are still in the tweeking phase both in hardware and RIP software. Promising but not there yet.

Kornit, well if you need to buy a new luxury car, high end at that, buy the car. Not impressive , prints are slightly above average. 
Techs seem to spend a lot of time under the hood. Also my wife wanted to throw the shirt out of the car window on the way home it smelled so bad, Vinegar small from the pretreat. I suspect. For most this is not practical due to cost vs productivity.

DTG Viper- Thanks to Don and Scott for all of their time and attempts to produce a shirt from a photo. This was never accomplished primarly due to new RIP software issues not producing a halftone underbase. Color shift to red side was very noticeable as well. The Viper is a 4880 Pro Printer based machine. I am sure as they smooth out the software this will improve.
M2, the new M2 printer was not abvailable for review.

Brother, well what can I say, Brother is Brother good consistent and expensive, everything expensive print heads, ink etc. The 541 cmyk only printer has been a workhorse of light to white only for a long time. The 782 with its white capability produces a nice print but is very large and did I say expensive.

There was one printer based on an Epson 1900 made by HiCDD, Looked like a very nice dressed up DIY printer. One model was using a discharge ink to print the white, it produced some interesting effects with the discharge only printing a tan colored print. Not sure on the cost but but prints on dark shirts with white underbase were below average.

Neoflex, I have spent some time in the past checking out Neoflex and it has been one of my favorites over the years. However their solid engineering with a newer RIP version and superior color matching has yeilded a DTG printer that produces superior prints time after time with stunning results. Based on the 4880 Pro printer it is a 17" wide format that has a reputation for being slow. But with the multi platen (3 at a time) capability, the OMG prints and absolutely minimum time needing to be spent on art or color more than makes up for the speed. It is a great DTG. Now one might say that they have their tweeked art work, but they would take anyones art and print it, I gave them 3 pieces over the 2 days, 2 of them were Great Dane Graphics and 1 was a photo they downloaded from my wifes Iphone. All 3 were put into the RIP sized and no other adjustments made. Sent to printer and all 3 were awesome prints. The Great Dane Graphics had lots of red and blue, usually areas where the color profiles have problems requiring some correction in saturation and lightness. None here perfect color, popping colors, fine details great. The photo from my wifes Iphone had perfect skin tones perfect pinks, greens and yellows. Peter, Justin, John and the rest of the All American Team have done a great job of combining Printer, RIP Software and workflow to produce a truely user friendly superior DTG. I spent a lot of time watching for hicupps, errors or changes in prints due to ink flow issues, over the 2 days I did not see any. Every print was identical time after time. Ok I could go on and on but it was a good show a little small, Velocijet nor Mod1 were not present. I will get some pics up later. All American also had a dryer that was a vertical door style dryer for drying shirts vs using a heat press, also well engineered and built. Something every high volume printer should look at. Small footprint minimal engery / heat waste. 
Once again thanks to all.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

spiderx1 said:


> ...Mod1 were not present.


We will be doing many more shows next year. This year, we are spending our time in-house more than out. The only other planned show for us this year is SGIA, it should be worth the wait....


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Couple of Pics on prints from the NeoFlex.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Randy,
It was pleasure and honor (Randy's line with hand salute as a x F-16 pilot) to meet you. You are very interesting individual. Lots of knowledge with friendly smile. My hello to Anida(?) please.
Thank you so much for your generous credit to NeoFlex. It meant a lot to NeoFamily's PRIDE.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Credit given where deserved.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

spiderx1 said:


> Credit given where deserved.


Too Kind, Randy.
I will be away for two weeks of vacation by Tuesday, coming back 25th. I have many things to follow up after the show but I planed this long time ago. However if anyone needs me please email me or post here for me. My cell will work but please take it easy it will cost me tons. Text is free to receive, hint hint. 215-593-8698. [email protected]
It was great show and see you next year Peach!
Cheers! Beers are on me always. Thank you all.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

This was AA booths at ISS. Click picture for video or you can visit my photo album in photobuket.com


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

Randy,

Can you send me the images you were asking Coldesi and AA to print.

send to davee@Cadlink.co.uk

Only if you can.

Thanks

Best regards

-David


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Will do Dave. Basically it was putting 100% white under every pixel. Resulting in a solid underbase vs halftone. Thanks.


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

sounds like they havent calibrated the white yet, am with the next week and will make sur it gets done.

Thanks

Best regards

-David


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

They tried to adjust by going to underbase light setting. It made some minor changes in areas that were black but for the most part. Remained the same.


----------



## JohnL (Nov 23, 2010)

Just curious as i do not have much experience with the other rips on the market. Is the white calibration per image or is it a general setting that needs to be done.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi John,

The RIP we use is queue based and allows you to preset different configurations. So the answer to your question would be that one would probably calibrate the white to image types, photo vs. spot etc.

Hope this helps!


----------

